

Hacker News with a points threshold - ColinWright
https://news.ycombinator.com/over?points=150

======
tikhonj
If people actually start doing this, it'll make getting anything off the new
page even more difficult.

Besides, I don't think the articles on the front page are a problem here. And
if they are, it's often the highly voted ones! Really interesting technical
posts often don't catch eyes quite as well as controversial posts about news
or politics, so I think a threshold like this would filter them out
disproportionately.

~~~
cpeterso
I agree, though my HN bookmark is for points over 3 points so at least a three
other people thought the article wasn't totally useless:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/over?points=3](https://news.ycombinator.com/over?points=3)

------
cperciva
In case anyone here hasn't seen it yet: I'm producing a couple digests by
scraping the site.

Hacker News Daily (10 highest scoring stories appearing on the front page each
day, which have not previously appeared on Hacker News Daily):
[http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/](http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/)

Ask Hacker News Weekly (10 highest scoring stories appearing on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/ask](https://news.ycombinator.com/ask) each
week, which have not previously appeared on Ask Hacker News Weekly):
[http://www.daemonology.net/hn-weekly-ask/](http://www.daemonology.net/hn-
weekly-ask/)

------
davidw
Hrm. /under doesn't seem to work. I think that might actually be more
interesting. I've probably seen most of the 'over' stories already, and I'd
rather have new stuff bubbling up quicker.

~~~
ColinWright
For "/under" you may as well just go to the "/newest" page. Can you think of
any significant practical difference?

~~~
davidw
Stories with, say, somewhere between 10 and 99 votes are clearly of interest
to people - they are "filtered", whereas the newest page contains a lot of
junk that no one has bothered to sort through. I do look at the newest page
from time to time in order to "do my part", but it's different from having a
look to see if there's anything new and interesting.

------
sqren
You've also got
[https://news.ycombinator.com/best](https://news.ycombinator.com/best)

~~~
mikeleeorg
These are great! Any chance they'll be added to the FAQ so more people can
learn about them?

~~~
ggreer
You can see more at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/lists](https://news.ycombinator.com/lists)
(linked at the bottom of every page)

There are a decent number of hidden pages, such as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/classic](https://news.ycombinator.com/classic)
(only counts votes by users > 1 year old IIRC) and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/topcolors](https://news.ycombinator.com/topcolors)
(most popular top bar colors). I figured most of these pages were hidden
because 1. They weren't amazingly useful. 2. One should expect them to
disappear at any time.

------
wubbfindel
Now if you could add a filter like this to the 'newest' page that would be
really useful!

Then you would be able to see new posts, but filter them by say 5 points so
that you know they were found interesting by 5 others.

It might make new posts more discoverable.

~~~
malandrew
The problem there is that many posts will never even get votes because people
don't see them. This is the tragedy of the commons. If everyone enjoys this
same convenience, then nothing gets discovered.

What we really need is a relationship between points and number of click
throughs / views.

If a post has 100 views and 4 votes, it should be roughly equal in value to a
story that has 25 views and 1 vote.

In fact this ratio approach might help bring more attention to the really high
quality technical articles that are esoteric but high value.

Take a tech-focused BBC article for example, which often hit the front page.
They are typically pablum with low value content, but they receive lots of
votes relative to everything else because of their popular appeal. Since they
appeal popularly, I would expect that they get an order of magnitude more
views than an blog article exploring the minutiae of LXC containers. Those
number of views should serve to devalue each vote that the article received.

------
fendale
It would be great if you could set the points threshold on the RSS feed link
too. That would allow all the stories that only make it onto the front page
for a tiny amount of time to be skipped from the feed.

------
codecondo
I knew it the whole time.

